# Juice consumption question - Joyetech eGo AIO vs Pico + Melo 3



## craigb (14/11/16)

I'm busy daydreaming about payday and budgeting my next purchases.

Has anyone spent time with both the Joyetech eGo AIO and the Pico with Melo 3?

How does the juice consumption compare in like for like usage?


----------



## Soutie (14/11/16)

Ive owned them both and the melo III is a lot heavier on juice than the AIO. The vape is vastly superior but it is a lot thirstier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (14/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Ive owned them both and the melo III is a lot heavier on juice than the AIO. The vape is vastly superior but it is a lot thirstier.


Asked and answered... thank [deity] I have already started DIYing then 

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Soutie (14/11/16)

craigb said:


> Asked and answered... thank [deity] I have already started DIYing then
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.



Definitely go for the Pico/Melo combo. It is a great little device and will last for a lot longer than the AIO. I have shelved my AIO long ago but my pico is still in daily use. If you are DIYing then the juice consumption shouldn't be an issue. it isnt THAT thirsty.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## craigb (14/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Definitely go for the Pico/Melo combo. It is a great little device and will last for a lot longer than the AIO. I have shelved my AIO long ago but my pico is still in daily use. If you are DIYing then the juice consumption shouldn't be an issue. it isnt THAT thirsty.



The moment I saw the Pico/Melo in person there was no doubt about it. It's a match made in heaven as far as I am concerned. I now believe in love at first sight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneShotStott (14/11/16)

I also recently upgraded from my AIO to the Pico and the difference is astounding to say the least, its a brilliant device that is perfectly sized for any pocket


----------



## craigb (14/11/16)

OneShotStott said:


> I also recently upgraded from my AIO to the Pico and the difference is astounding to say the least, its a brilliant device that is perfectly sized for any pocket



Whats the flavour like between the 2? The first time I vape a juice on the AIO I pick up a lot of flavour, but after the second or third refill, meh. Now I know a part of that is my olfactory system normalizing after smoking for so long, but I'm wondering if the melo will help improve things?


----------



## Soutie (14/11/16)

craigb said:


> Whats the flavour like between the 2? The first time I vape a juice on the AIO I pick up a lot of flavour, but after the second or third refill, meh. Now I know a part of that is my olfactory system normalizing after smoking for so long, but I'm wondering if the melo will help improve things?



Just a quick note, if you are after flavor get the Melo III mini and not the 4ml Melo III. there is quite a difference between the two flavor wise.

I think what you are experiencing is less to do with the device and more with that fact that all juice will seem as though it is losing flavor after you have been vaping it for a while. Your olfactory senses get used to a smell and your brain starts to disregard that smell. This is the reason a lot of vapers have juices in rotation, as soon as you start losing the flavor in a juice, switch it up and vape something else for a while, when you come back to it that flavor will have returned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OneShotStott (14/11/16)

craigb said:


> Whats the flavour like between the 2? The first time I vape a juice on the AIO I pick up a lot of flavour, but after the second or third refill, meh. Now I know a part of that is my olfactory system normalizing after smoking for so long, but I'm wondering if the melo will help improve things?



I'll be honest with you, as a complete noob, when I got my AIO, i was super chuffed and then also started experiencing the same as you, I used to only smoke cigars before i switched, so a heck of a lot stronger than normal smokes, so i agree, I have possibly also killed a bit of my smell.taste - however, the difference is like night and day between the two, with the Pico, the flavour is just as good on your last pull, just before you need to refill

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OneShotStott (14/11/16)

OneShotStott said:


> I'll be honest with you, as a complete noob, when I got my AIO, i was super chuffed and then also started experiencing the same as you, I used to only smoke cigars before i switched, so a heck of a lot stronger than normal smokes, so i agree, I have possibly also killed a bit of my smell.taste - however, the difference is like night and day between the two, with the Pico, the flavour is just as good on your last pull, just before you need to refill


One thing I will mention though, is that you must be prepared to go throug ha lot more juice with the Pico than the AIO, i only needed a single tank to last the entire day with the AIO but i use 2-3 tanks of the Pico, obviously there are a lot of variants involved like temp, type of juice, etc - but dont get too surprised.
However, once you start properly tasting the flavours, its not an issue anyway!


----------



## craigb (14/11/16)

OneShotStott said:


> One thing I will mention though, is that you must be prepared to go throug ha lot more juice with the Pico than the AIO, i only needed a single tank to last the entire day with the AIO but i use 2-3 tanks of the Pico, obviously there are a lot of variants involved like temp, type of juice, etc - but dont get too surprised.
> However, once you start properly tasting the flavours, its not an issue anyway!



Wow, I go through half a tank in the AIO during a _quick _break (using the 0,5ohm coils) ...


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/11/16)

I don't really think this is a fair comparison as these 2 are in completely diferent categories


----------



## craigb (14/11/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> I don't really think this is a fair comparison as these 2 are in completely diferent categories



While they are each in their own niche, it does seem to be a logical escalation from the eGo to Pico/Melo.

It's not a case of thirstier is worse, but more a case of expectations management by people that have made the move themselves... which has been appropriately (in my opinion) answered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/11/16)

craigb said:


> While they are each in their own niche, it does seem to be a logical escalation from the eGo to Pico/Melo.
> 
> It's not a case of thirstier is worse, but more a case of expectations management by people that have made the move themselves... which has been appropriately (in my opinion) answered.


Lol sorry.. that's what happens when u speed read

But whilst I'm at it. A pico can be categorised with almost any single cell 75watt mod as it's packed with features and beside for tank size restriction.. its am amazing little mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

